# Fly Vise



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Does anyone have a fly vise that they are not using that you would like to sell? I am ready to start tying. Thanks!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

i have a new vice that i do not use great shape but very cheap though i only bought it for 20$ if you want it u can have it.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Sure ill take it. By cheap do you mean quality? As long as it will hold a hook long enough for me to tie a fly I am happy.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

its made cheap enough to piss you off. i'd suggest going ahead and buying a $50-90 vice that rotates you will be 10x happier but i will ship it/mail it too you soon if you still want it. and i doesnt holds hooks very well so there is a warning. :banghead


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey Hunter thanks for the offer. But i talked with FlyLipps and he has a fairly nice vise that he is going to let me barrow until i buy a nicer one. I appreciate the offer though. Youra good guy.


----------

